# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > مبتدی: چگونه بفهمیم ایمیل فرستاده شده؟

## farhud

در سایت بنده باید به طور خودکار در یک نوبت در شبانه روز ایمیل به کاربران فرستاده بشه. همانطور که می دانید ممکن است هاست down باشه و این کار انجام نشه. 

بهترین راه برای فهمیدن اینکه کار انجام شده (که در اینجا فرستادن ایمیل است) چیه؟

----------


## Saman Hashemi

یه Delivery Method داره که باید روی اون کار کنی...!
smtp.DeliveryMethod = SmtpDeliveryMethod.Network;

----------


## farhud

با اینکه در سایت های انگلیسی نیز جستجو کردم ولی به نتیجه قابل توجهی نرسیدم.

از متد بالا هم نتوانستم استفاده کنم.

اگر امکانش هست بیشتر توضیح دهید.

----------


## b.paseban

این تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید شاید کمکتون کنه

----------


## farhud

سپاس از جوابت.

ولی؛ CDO چیه؟ من C#‎ کار می کنم.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> در سایت بنده باید به طور خودکار در یک نوبت در شبانه روز ایمیل به کاربران فرستاده بشه. همانطور که می دانید ممکن است هاست down باشه و این کار انجام نشه. 
> 
> بهترین راه برای فهمیدن اینکه کار انجام شده (که در اینجا فرستادن ایمیل است) چیه؟


متد 
 mail.Send(msg); 
رو داخل بلاک Try-Catch بزارید در صورتی که Exception ای Throw نکنه . ایمیل فرستاده شده . حال اینکه آدرس وجود نداشته باشه دیگه برسی نمیشه . 

به عنوان مثال :
try
{
    mail.Send(msg);
}
catch (SmtpFailedRecipientException ex)
{
    // ایمیل فرستاده نشد.
}

در غیر اینصورت میتونید از :

 System.Net.Mail.DeliveryNotificationOptions.OnSucc  ess

 استفاده کنید . برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این صفحه مراجعه فرمائید 
موفق باشید

----------


## farhud

> متد 
>  mail.Send(msg); 
> رو داخل بلاک Try-Catch بزارید در صورتی که Exception ای Throw نکنه . ایمیل فرستاده شده . حال اینکه آدرس وجود نداشته باشه دیگه برسی نمیشه . 
> 
> به عنوان مثال :
> try
> {
>     mail.Send(msg);
> }
> ...


بله، می شه تو بلاک try....catch فرستادن را بررسی کرد؛ ولی اینکه بفهمیم به دستش رسیده یا نه، پرسش منه.

در مورد 
mm.Headers.Add ("Disposition-Notification-To", "email address");
هم باید بگم که در بعضی جا ها خواندم که همیشه جواب نمیده و بستگی به ارائه دهنده ایمیل داره. روی سرور من هم جواب نداد.

----------

